# Potential Long travel within Canada



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I've recently switched jobs to one that may require me to travel more within Canada. My hope that most of the traveling will be around the Maritime provinces, in which case I can drive. There may however be the odd times when I need to fly/train somewhere further. When I travel, the engagements will be one to two months minimum, so I'd like to bring Sylvie with me rather than having different people watch her.

As said, I'm comfortable with and have done long drives with her so that's not so much an issue. 

I'm wondering about people's experiences traveling in Canada with their hedgie by rail or plane (or boat if going to Nflnd). What were you experiences? What precautions did you need to take? What service providers did you use?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I haven't traveled with a hedgehog, except by car but I know a few who have. A couple years ago, I had a baby go home by train and it worked well. He was in the same car with his owner, in the cubbies where luggage is kept. She could check on him while the train was in motion. Via does tend to change their regulations frequently. They alternate between pets being allowed, to them not being allowed so you will have to check that out each time before you take the train and not just assume since you did once that you still can.

Apparently, Air Canada is going to start allowing small dogs and cats in the cabin under the seat with their owner. I've not heard if hedgehogs will be allowed but it's certainly worth looking into. I had 3 re-homes come to me from BC on SkyWest. They were in baggage and their former owner on the plane. She was really pleased with the way they were taken care of. 

I suggest you phone the different airlines and Via and find out exactly what carriers and sizes are allowed and buy a good quality carrier or perhaps both a hard sided for train and cargo, and a soft sided for under seat. 

What will you use as a cage? There are many types of good collapsible cages that provide a adequate sized cage but will easily collapse to fit in your suitcase. There are alot of things to think of but ones you get a good system, she will be fine.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Apparently, Air Canada is going to start allowing small dogs and cats in the cabin under the seat with their owner. I've not heard if hedgehogs will be allowed but it's certainly worth looking into. I had 3 re-homes come to me from BC on SkyWest. They were in baggage and their former owner on the plane. She was really pleased with the way they were taken care of.


 I have heard this about AC too. When I called them (before this new allowance) hedgehogs went in the animal cargo which is "temperature controlled the same as in the cabin." I know I'm always cold when on a plane. How did your friend keep them warm on SkyWest?



Nancy said:


> I suggest you phone the different airlines and Via and find out exactly what carriers and sizes are allowed and buy a good quality carrier or perhaps both a hard sided for train and cargo, and a soft sided for under seat.


 I have the HAGEN PET CARGO CABRIO CARRIER for driving.http://www.amazon.com/HAGEN-PET-CARGO-CABRIO-CARRIER/dp/B000PIFLZQ I purchased it because of the open top ability & because it's airline approved. That said, yes I would still call before to check it's suitable.



Nancy said:


> What will you use as a cage? There are many types of good collapsible cages that provide a adequate sized cage but will easily collapse to fit in your suitcase. There are alot of things to think of but ones you get a good system, she will be fine.


 When driving she'll stay in her sterlite bin once at the destination. I haven't decided yet for flying/train. Do you know the name or any links to these collapsible cages? I remember reading about people who show using the fabric collapsable dog cages but I couldn't find any in my area.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Take a look at Petsmart if you have one, or PJ's. They usually have a good selection of portable pet crates. Just about any petstore should have the collapsible pe JYSK also sells one but I have it and I'm not too sure how well the mesh would hold up if the hedgie was really serious about digging at it. They are a decent price though. I have the smaller size but the large size would make a great temporary cage. Also look at Walmart and Zellers. I've seen them there on occasion. 

The HAGEN PET CARGO CABRIO CARRIER is airline approved but check with size dimension. It also could not be used in the cabin as the carrier has to fit under the seat. 

The girls did great coming from BC. She had used those stick on hand warmers and put them on the bottom of the carrier with bedding over top. This was in the middle of December and they were nice and toasty warm. 

My Widget came from BC on Air Canada and my friend in Toronto picked him up for me. She was not quite as impressed with his handling but this was about 3 years ago so things have probably changed. Widget had a snuggle safe disc to keep him warm.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Nancy said:


> The HAGEN PET CARGO CABRIO CARRIER is airline approved but check with size dimension. It also could not be used in the cabin as the carrier has to fit under the seat.


I do have a soft sided small pet one. it's about 1 foot by 3/4 foot. I use it when going to the vet.



Nancy said:


> The girls did great coming from BC. She had used those stick on hand warmers and put them on the bottom of the carrier with bedding over top. This was in the middle of December and they were nice and toasty warm.
> 
> My Widget came from BC on Air Canada and my friend in Toronto picked him up for me. She was not quite as impressed with his handling but this was about 3 years ago so things have probably changed. Widget had a snuggle safe disc to keep him warm.


Other than the handling, that's great to hear! I may be flying to ON often and hadn't figured out how to work that. I was concerned about Sylvie being cold. I don't know what you mean by 'stick on' warmers but do know the glove ones


----------

